# Deflasked Seedlings with yellow leaf tips



## ran (Jul 15, 2009)

Dear Slipper friends,

Some weeks ago i got some flasks of diverse multifloral paphio species from Taiwan. they were roughly one week in transit before they arrived.
They were a little shaken and bruised, so i deflasked the problematic ones immediately.
Now, 2 weeks later, i managed that nearly all survived, but the leaf tips turned yellow on some with brown tips

I grow them in a propagator measuring 1,3m x 0,6 m, the temps range between 28 and 19, humidity is between 60-70 % and the get watered with RO water, so far i havent fed them. To keep the humidity up (the fogger hasnt arrived yet) i spray them 5-6 times a day. A little fan is blowing constantly above the leaves...

what could be the problem of the leaf tips turning yellow? 

I hope someone can help me out here, i dont want to loose these precious flasks
sorry i cant up a photo for now, camera is in maintenenance


Greetings from Germany and awesome forum btw.:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome, ran. I hope someone can give you some advice -- it's very frustrating to have this happen to seedlings.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 15, 2009)

Try watering the pot, not the leaves...

They were in a very nutritious media (agar)... you may want to continue that by feeding them.
What media do you have them in now?
Jim


----------



## ran (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome 

They are now in a mix of small bark, charcoal and perlite, i left the agar half intact, just washing off as much as i could . 
Then the seedlings went into community pots. i just gave them the first nutrition ~ 200 ppm


----------



## paphreek (Jul 16, 2009)

Which leaves were turning yellow? The top or bottom?


----------



## ran (Jul 16, 2009)

its the top leaves, 
some of the adductums look like they have a cellular collapse too in the leaves, maybe the air its not humid enough?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome, unfortunately, this is why I don't do flasks, too many dangers.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 16, 2009)

Keep the foliage wet all day long. Low humidity is the biggest problem with newly deflasked seedlings. 60-70% is not high enough until the roots can supply enough moisture to the plants system.
You could mist them 5-6 times per hour..... Babies need constant attention! 

If you left agar on the roots it may have dried up and be sealing the roots off from media moisture.

How intense is the light?


----------



## ran (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and welcome,


gonewild,
i keep the seedlings in low light levels, might actually be a bit too low...
the left over agar feels still fresh and moist

forgot to say that only the coryopedilums show these yellow leaf tips which turn brown at the end, especially the adductums, while the sanderianums seem to be fine... the leaves feel much firmer now as they did a few days out of flask.

i turned of the little fan in the propagator to up the humidity, and since the bottom of the tank is open, there should be enough airflow?

would it be of any help to install an ultrasonic fogger to up the humidity to 80-90 % and to not have to spray the leaves?


----------



## gonewild (Jul 16, 2009)

ran said:


> Thanks for the replies and welcome,
> 
> would it be of any help to install an ultrasonic fogger to up the humidity to 80-90 % and to not have to spray the leaves?



Anything you can do to raise the humidity will help. The fogger would provide constant humidity while hand misting results in fluctuating humidity levels.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 16, 2009)

Why don't you put the compot in a ziploc bag to keep the humidity high.

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Jul 16, 2009)

Lots of good advice here. Just wanted to say welcome!


----------

